# There be Tegus here.................



## madaboutlizards (Aug 18, 2009)

Red tegus, two of them to be exact. 

I have to say that everything I have read here about Bobby's tegu are false!!

No one and I mean no one can describe in words the beauty of Bobby's tegus!!

I have to admit I was a little hesitant to spend this kind of cash on tegus from just looking at photos, but I will worry no more.

Bobby, I have seen my share of reds and I have to tell you that they don't come close to your's!!

I had to have my tegus delivered to my friends house because I could not get the day off work. When I got the call at 11:20am that they had arrived the suspence killed me as I didn't get off work until 2pm. I then had to drive about 45 minutes to my buddies. I have to say the wait was well worth it.

These are the finest reds I have ever seen.

Bobby thanks for working with me on these. It was a pleasure doing business with you and I will not hesitate to recommend your tegu's to anyone looking to get one.

Thanks again.

Photos to follow 


Larry


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 18, 2009)

Larry, Welcome & I was in your shoes about 3 weeks ago when I got my Extreme from Bobby, the wait is crazy, but when you see those lil ones for the 1st time its awesome. Lets see those pics,.. Now you got us waiting..lol
:rofl


----------



## madaboutlizards (Aug 18, 2009)

Here they are. Not the best pic as my camera is down and had to use my cell phone.


[attachment=0]


----------



## koikaren (Aug 18, 2009)

congrats they are beauties...


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 18, 2009)

They are nice. Reds are really cool. Congrats.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 18, 2009)

madaboutlizards said:


> Red tegus, two of them to be exact.
> 
> I have to say that everything I have read here about Bobby's tegu are false!!
> 
> ...




Larry welcome to Tegu Talk your right Bobby has the best GUs and you get the best. Varnyard GUs are the Best and the quantity is out standing 
JD


----------



## Anthony (Aug 18, 2009)

how are ur reds temperments? mine wont really let me hold em i mean i can but he just runs and runs tries to jump out of my hand... my other white and black was way calmer then this guy.... i know it will just take a little time and hell be cool with me hes just so small.... but i gota admit i love the way he looks i might even like the way he looks better then my white but shh dont tell her lol


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 19, 2009)

Very cute!!!


----------



## madaboutlizards (Aug 19, 2009)

> how are ur reds temperments? mine wont really let me hold em i mean i can but he just runs and runs tries to jump out of my hand... my other white and black was way calmer then this guy.... i know it will just take a little time and hell be cool with me hes just so small.... but i gota admit i love the way he looks i might even like the way he looks better then my white but shh dont tell her lol



Their temperment is what I expected it to be. They are somewhat skiddish.

I just take my time when trying to hold them. I have a decent size plastic bin I am using to feed them in. Once they have their fill I remove the leftover food and that is when I work with them. It seems to go a little better as I sit on the floor and not over them. Right now I just lay my hand flat in the bin and let them come to me. They did eventually climb on my hand. I did not try to pick them up as I would rather they get use to me first.

It will take some time, but I am sure they will tame down and eventually come to me with no problems.

The trick is having patience.

Larry


----------

